# MF255 power steering question



## Shannon Lee (Apr 2, 2020)

Newbie forum member and new tractor owner here. Just started homesteading and purchased a MF 255 with a loader. The power steering seems to work fine when it is cranked. Very responsive. When the key is switched off, the steering wheel turns freely without turning the front wheels. Is this normal? There is a small leak at the pump I think due to missing a bolt. The previous owner is making some repairs right now that he had planned to do before selling, but hope to get it from him next week. I’ve never dealt with a tractor with power steering. Grew up using small tractors like IH130 and IH140 where you had to muscle the wheel. Any information is much appreciated.


----------

